# 3G Fire Rumor



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

http://drippler.com/amazon/kindle_fire#!292970



> Source within Amazon have disclosed that there will be a new version of the Kindle Fire with 3G functionality. It will work the same as the 3G variants of their e-reader class that allows the user free 3G internet access. The company has been quietly upgrading their network to support all of the media that will be streamed online. This will allow the Kindle Fire to give you all of the internet content and shop for books while on the go.


If this turns out to be true, I'll be replacing my current Fire with the new one! 3G would be wonderful.


----------



## LauraElizabeth (Mar 19, 2010)

I hope it is true. If it is, I would want one. I am 30 miles to the nearest wi-fi hotspot (besides home) and it would be awesome to be able to use it while out and about.....I could give the one I have now to my husband ;-)


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Sorry. . . followed that link and don't see anything about rumors of a 3G Fire. 

I did see the story about the send to Kindle for PC/Mac. . .it's dated a couple of days ago but isn't completely accurate as it implies both of the applications are brand new. In fact Send to Kindle for PC has been out since January; the Mac version has just been released though.

Oh, wait. . .looks like you have to click "latest" for that article. . . reading now.

Well. Hmmm. Of course it's just a rumor, and might only be wishful thinking. Personally, I'm not holding my breath for full "free 3G access". That just doesn't strike me as economically feasible for Amazon, and possibly not even smart. I can see limited 3G which would allow unlimited book downloads and shopping on Amazon, but would not allow for streaming videos or that sort of thing -- especially from other sites than Amazon. BUT, it could have a 'pay per month for more data' plan that goes with it. It would, undoubtedly, cost more in the first place than the current <$200 Fire.

edited to add: If you follow the link at the bottom to the article this one's cribbed from http://goodereader.com/blog/electronic-readers/is-amazon-developing-a-3g-kindle-fire/ they're pretty much saying that as well. . . .any "free" 3G component will likely be limited in what it can be used for.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Hoosiermama said:


> http://drippler.com/amazon/kindle_fire#!292970
> 
> If this turns out to be true, I'll be replacing my current Fire with the new one! 3G would be wonderful.


Well, if it works the same as the current 3G Kindles, 3G will be limited - to shopping in the Kindle store and maybe wikipedia access. I think that's how 3G on eInk is working these days. I wouldn't count on unlimited streaming of videos or even unlimited web-surfing - there's a reason you buy data plans for other devices for 3G access. At most Amazon might let us access the free Prime videos via 3G (which, by the way, would be slower than wifi access and probably more glitchy).


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I can see limited 3G which would allow unlimited book downloads and shopping on Amazon, but would not allow for streaming videos or that sort of thing -- especially from other sites than Amazon.


That would make sense. There's no way Amazon could eat the cost of allowing unlimited internet access.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

JimC1946 said:


> That would make sense. There's no way Amazon could eat the cost of allowing unlimited internet access.


Exactly. . . SOMEONE has to pay for it. If Amazon were to roll those expected costs all in as 'overhead' the price of the device itself would be prohibitively high.

I'm still thinking the thing would be to have data plans that could be purchased via Amazon rather than having to go through the cell provider directly.


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

Or it could simply be *Free Unlimited 3G Access****

*for Super Prime Subscribers

Where Super Prime is only $39.95 (or whatever) per month......

There isn't any free lunch -- anybody who seriously thinks Amazon is going to underwrite free unlimited 3G access for an Android tablet is living in a dream world......


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Tip10 said:


> Or it could simply be *Free Unlimited 3G Access****
> 
> *for Super Prime Subscribers
> 
> ...


Exactly. A data plan by any other name is still...a data plan.


----------

